# Hello



## RogerM (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I am not a mason. I've become interested in freemasonry and happened upon this app. I met an officer from the local lodge in my area the other day and he offered me his number to contact him with any questions. 

I guess I'm curious and interested in the Masonic fraternity and I'm looking to see if I'm a fit for it and if it's a fit for me. 

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey man, 
Your curiosity is indicative of your fitting in with this great fraternity. Have you met the lodge members yet?


----------



## RogerM (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply. No I haven't as of yet. I just met the officer late Thursday night and haven't had an opportunity to get in contact with him. I will probably try and reach him early next week. I found a couple of video resources speaking about freemasonry and what it stands for and I am anxious to learn more. If there are any recommended resources I would be grateful to be pointed in the right direction. Thanks again!

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------

Oh, I forgot to mention that I am not from Texas if that matters..... Well not directly anyhow(my Mom was born there). I'm in California.


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 23, 2011)

I recommend Christopher Hodapp's Freemasonry For Dummies. Don't take it as an insult  This book was recommended to me by the current Master when I joined and was very enlightening on what Masonry is and does. Had you heard of Masonry prior to meeting this officer?

I'm also from California! Awesome man!


----------



## RogerM (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I had heard of Masonry. I had looked it up on the web a few years back and of course I have seen references in the movies. I also had some vague memories of the Shriners in parades when I was a kid many years ago. I will check out the book and no offense taken. I'm sure it would be very beneficial. I would assume that there is quite a bit to learn.


----------



## Benton (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Roger, welcome to the forums! There is a great deal of information here, and as already mentioned, I would highly recommend Freemasonry for Dummies as well, I've read it and found it to be an invaluable resource for Masons and non Masons alike.

It doesn't matter at all that your from California. While you do have to talk to California Masons to join a Californian lodge, there is a lot in common between Masonry from state to state in the US, and there isn't a whole lot of difference between Californian and Texas Masonry. There's actually a California Mason in my lodge, moved to Texas years ago. 

Feel free to ask many questions, as I'm sure you'll receive many good answers from the Masons on this site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 23, 2011)

RogerM said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am not a mason. I've become interested in freemasonry and happened upon this app. I met an officer from the local lodge in my area the other day and he offered me his number to contact him with any questions.
> 
> ...



Roger,

Welcome to Masons of Texas!!! You have certainly come to the right place to do a bit of "soul searching" and "educating" about Masonry! If we can be of any assistance to you, just ASK!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 23, 2011)

jhodgdon said:


> I recommend Christopher Hodapp's Freemasonry For Dummies.


 
Bretheren, I keep this book as well as Bro. Hodapp's book The Templar Code for Dummies in my office to share with others as they inquire into Masonry.
Another good book to read for prospective members if they cannot find Bro. Hodapp's books is by S. Brent Morris, Ph. D, entitled The Complete Idiots Guide to Freemasonry. All of these books can be found thru Barnes and Nobles, but I saved a ton and got mine on Ebay....
Roger, welcome and I hope you will find what it is you seek..


----------



## RogerM (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!! 

I use an iPhone(obvious I guess since I have the MOT app) and an iPad and when searching the iTunes book store for the 1st book recommended it didn't show up but the book by Brent did so I was going to ask if that was a viable option. You guys are so good here that you answered my question before I even had a chance to ask 

Thank you again and I will be sure to play about the site and ask questions as they come about!!


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 23, 2011)

I would think an E-book would be just as good!  Read it whichever way is easy for you. I'm also using an iPhone with the MoT app but I found out yesterday it's also on the web at masonsoftexas.com (thanks Bro. Benton!)  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## JTM (Jan 24, 2011)

welcome to the boards.  feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Roger!!


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

I am in agreement with the other brothers who suggested Freemasons For Dummies
By Bro. Hodapp. I have read some of his other work and he is a very informed brother who provides very good information, especially for a person interested in the fraternity. 

Freemasonry is one of the best things that has ever happened in my life and I hope that through your research you feel the same and decide to petition. If there is anything I can answer for you, please feel free to contact me. I am from PA so things may be a little different in CA but I will do my best. 

Bro. Kyle Ferguson
Kingsbury Lodge #466
Olyphant, PA
Free & Accepted Masons of Pennsylvania


----------

